# LPT steuern --- Dev-c++



## mackel90 (3. Januar 2005)

hi,

ich möchte ein Proggie erstellen, mit dem ich über den Computer uber den LPT-Port Relais steuern kann. Das ganze soll eine Lichtorgelsteuerung werden.

Da ich das Prog sowiso auf einem alten Rechner mit DOS Laufen lassen will, ist mir das API gedöns egal (kann ich auch garnicht !) 

Wie funktioniert das ?
Hat vieleicht jemand Codeschnipsel ?

Ich hab schon das ganze I-net durchsucht, aber irgendwie war da nichts was ich so wirklich verstanden habe.

Wär toll, wenn ihr mir da helfen könntet...

mackel


----------



## Tobias K. (3. Januar 2005)

moin


Ich würde dir die Suchfunktion dieses Boards empfahlen!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Tasm-Devil (5. Februar 2005)

Ich hab mich mit dem lpt Port beschäftig und n kleines Beispielprogramm für den Borland C++ Builder geschriben.
Kannst es dir hier laden:  http://home.arcor.de/d.pascal/Programme/inpout32.zip

In der Datei inpout32.cpp sin ein paar funktionen dir du in Dev - C++ benutzen kannst. mach einfach #include "inpout32.cpp" in dein Programm

und die Relais kannst du so steuren : http://www.o-bizz.de/qbtuts/com-port/image145.gif

anstelle von DTR hast du natürlich die 8 Pins des Parallelports D0 bis D7

look heer: http://www.the-starbearer.de/Praxis/ElektronikamPC/LPT/LPT.htm


----------



## mackel90 (6. Februar 2005)

Thanks, 
endlich  es !


----------



## Tasm-Devil (6. Februar 2005)

Es freut mich wahnsinnig wenn ich jemandem helfen kann. 
Vor allen Dingen weil ich selbst lange suchen musste um es zu verstehen.


----------

